# Facebooks Ads



## goodsnow (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey all,

I'm running my first Facebook ad and I had a couple Q's. Right now I'm running it as mobile only. I did a little research and I feel like more people use FB mobile, do you guys have any thoughts on this?

Also, I'm running it in every state in the US. Should I narrow it down? My audience is technically in every state but I'm wondering if I should narrow it down to just my state or just a few states for starters?

Any other tips or advice would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

No reason to limit by state, or anything else that is irrelevant to distinguishing between people who would buy your product and people who would not.

No expert here, as I have only ran one fB ad myself. I did not limit mine for PC/Phone, but it was mostly served to Phones, and that is where 97% of my response came from. I've seen others say that most of theirs goes to PCs ... I guess certain target demographics will tend to use one device or the other. Assuming your web site is Phone Phriendly, there's probably not a reason to limit this one way or the other.

Make sure that the art in your ad clearly communicates to your target. Several fB ad veterans on here preach the value of testing several versions/variations of an ad with a small buy before committing to a larger buy of whatever worked best. Makes sense, I suppose. My first ad certainly left a lot to be desired 

I've got art for 3 new ads ready to go, but am waiting for more blanks to arrive before turning them on (that's optimism!).


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it depends on what you are selling. If it is t-shirts than I would let it run every state but narrow it down to your target audience. Who do you plan on buying the shirts ? If it is services such as printing services I recommend to your local area unless you feel you can offer the cheapest prices or quickest turnaround or something you feel that is different from what others are offering. Also don't limit your self to mobile.



goodsnow said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm running my first Facebook ad and I had a couple Q's. Right now I'm running it as mobile only. I did a little research and I feel like more people use FB mobile, do you guys have any thoughts on this?
> 
> ...


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

FB ads can work, do u have website, also local contacts or flyers etc


----------



## JCW (Feb 15, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind is that conversion rates for mobile are lower. People love browsing by mobile but still prefer to make their orders on a PC since its easier to type in their info.


----------



## Eloshclothing (Oct 6, 2015)

facebook is a network, there is almost very low % of getting sales from promotions ( unlike Google PPC ) , but you will definitely get lots of likes from that promotion. it wouldn't matter whether you do Cell Phone or regular ads ( FB will make it sure you spent that budget  )

Doing local promotions is good to get attention, we get more business locally then other states, customers like to buy from local companies so that they can reach them fast, shipping will be faster, they can come by etc.

I hope this info helps, good luck...


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

One thing to remember is that when people are using FB they are usually killing time. Very few are actively shopping.

I've recently re-started fb ads, just to get local exposure. I don't expect to generate much in the way of instant sales from it. I am a printer not a brand, so I want my name kept to the forefront of peoples minds. I do a very limited demographic - limited to my own town and surrounding area. I hit about 7.5% of local users for £10 per week, which is a fraction of the cost of press or radio advertising, for a similar result. I change the ad weekly.

For me it is all about keeping the name out there - little and often. My product is one that is only purchased sporadically, so the chance of any form of advertising being seen at the same time the reader wants to buy t-shirts is slim. FB is as cost effective as anything.

The ads are driving sensible customers to my website or into my showroom, so they are working ok. 
On the other hand, everyone who has commented or pm'ed me directly has been a clown. They think FB is another form of ebay, where they can get things at a knock down price. If I advertise 20 screen printed t shirts for a price they will want a one-off for the same price. If I advertise one-offs they tell me I am too dear because they want a dozen. I've had people want me to print brand names onto shirts.

I will keep using face book ads, for a couple of months at a time, but only as part of my promotional program.


----------



## BloodBoughtChad (Jul 19, 2010)

To be honest I haven't had much luck with Facebook ads, but I'm not sure I'm doing it right.


----------



## kevinYun (Nov 6, 2015)

If your audiences are good, but your ads can not run as much as possible. Your ads can not spend much money and the effective is zero. Maybe your ad account was limited. You should have an another account to run ads, esspecially account of agency


----------

